# L'ipod touch 4g aura t'il Ios 7 en mise à jour



## hozuki (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je me posais une question pensez-vous que l'ipod touch 4g aura Ios 7. Si ont suis le cycle "classique" des mises à jours de chez Apple un Idevice est mis à jour pendant 2 ans puis après c'est fini. Logiquement si je me base sur mon cycle "classique" de mise à jour mon Ipod n'aura plus de mise à jours mais voila qu'Apple a mis cette année l'Iphone 3gs à jour alors qu'il aurait du ne plus avoir de mise à jour. Je me demande donc si Apple ne ferrais pas une 3ème année aussi pour l'Ipod touch 4 mais je ne suis pas sûr. Et vous vous en pensez quoi ? L'IPod touch aura droit à une nouvelle année de mise à jour ou pas ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2013)

Ce qu"il y a de bien avec Apple c'est que ce type de question aura toujours la même réponse (comme ça, y'a jamais de surprise):

*Il aura droit à cette mise à jour, sauf si Apple en décide autrement.*


Voilà... tout est dit. Je pense que tu peux fermer ton sondage


----------



## hozuki (4 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Voilà... tout est dit. Je pense que tu peux fermer ton sondage


On fais comment je vois pas trop c'est pas super clair


----------

